# Queen Hornet



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Over the last few years, we've had visitations by the occassional hornet in Sept/Oct....there must be a nest in the nearby woods or something









Amazing creatures, lovely deep throbbing engine-type noise when flying and quite placid really...never kill them. Much larger and more dark orange colour than wasps.









But this afternoon, 710 and kids come skrieking into the garage, saying I need to come into the kitchen quickly.









Blimey! It was huge! Nearly 2 inches (50 cm) in length...no doubt about it, a queen hornet.

Again quite placid...but I wasn't going to get too close, so pics taken through a glass sheet. That is a 2 GBP coin, not a 1 GBP one!



















Cheers









Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

fantastic pictures Paul!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, now that's a fabulous looking animal!!

Not like those eight-legged freaks oops sorry about that







I meant, not like those spiders that were posted before









Not sure I'd like them nesting in the garage though


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep superb, makes me want to do a photo competition. Who's in ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll give it a whirl


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Not like those eight-legged freaks oops sorry about that

































Seems we're all getting back to normal























Good!









Now where is JoT......?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Yep superb, makes me want to do a photo competition. Who's in ?


 Sounds good to me Roy.









Shall we just forget the formalities and hand the Prize immediately over to Mal?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm always up for a good photography session. any theme in particular. What about an autumn theme as it's that time of year?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was thinking of an insect theme but you decide.









This will be the prize :


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't know if that would be too small a subject in more ways than one?? Cracking prize Roy.

anyone else any ideas for a theme?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Someone must have an idea ? Come on, I want plenty of entries.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2004)

Since Roy is being so generous with the prize it would be churlish (and dumb!) not to join in - I might even have to hunt out the tripod (definitely if it's insects though I don't know how you get the little beggars to stay still).

"Autumn" sounds OK as a theme to me (you can still do an insect, just make sure it's next to a dead leaf).

John.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

how about "nature"?

you can vary from insects to naked women









Gregor


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Insect theme?

I've got one of those. Remember the last comp.? With a grand total of no , that is zero votes


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> (50 cm) in length


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

great photo 
















and YUS .... another photo comp with a terrific prize ... nice one Roy









i'm happy for whatever subject is decided upon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So have we decided on a theme?......I think watches should come into it somewhere?


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Jason I agree!

It should include watches!

Gregor


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

gregor said:


> Jason I agree!
> 
> It should include watches!
> 
> Gregor


 The prize is a watch!


----------

